# Pain under knee- shin splints?



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Might see a doctor if pain persists, but I believe someone here can help me out!

I ride regular. I started getting pain just below my left knee, slightly toward the outside. This started happening at the end of the first day I started doing, slow speed, flat ground, 180s. Every time I practice the slow speed 180s I can feel the pain when using my front leg to initiate the spin. I've never had this pain ever! I can do runs, boxes, jumps, but the pain only comes when I do these spins. 

Could I maybe be turning too hard with my front leg in the spin? Am I supposed to put much effort with my back leg in the spin? I'm 5"9 and I have a 21.5" stance width on both my boards. Could this waist width be too wide? This is my first season and I've gone 16 times with no problems, but the last 3-4 times I've had the pain from starting doing flat 180s. 

Thanks for reading, much appreciated.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

what are your binding angles?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> what are your binding angles?


I'm basing this off the direction the top of the binding is pointing to, correct? If so the front binding is at about 15 degrees. It is corked so the front of my left foot faces more toward the left (duck stance I presume?)


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Pain Behind knee*

Any Updates? I've been dealing with the same pain sense January . Left Leg,Outside, Top Of Calf . WoW.. does it hurt when kneeling Calf to Ham! Radiates Shin up. Any info much appreciated.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Play with binding angles, stance width and or boot tightness to see if it changes anything. I have the same thing when boarding in tight glades or narrow runs. I need to make adjustments next season and will be starting with the width of the bindings.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Narrow your stance, 15 degrees in front should be fine, but try 12. 

Most importantly make sure you know how to properly ride, like "golf swing proper". If you don't know all of the proper small movements, and body positions you could easily be introducing rotation and stress to your front leg from poor form. 

Snowboarding is a progression sport. Much like golf, swimming, skiing, surfing, excellent form equates to great style and improved functionality. When everything is "right" there is an effortless, exhilarating flow. You will NEVER get there by trial and error, not enough days in a season/lifetime. Get a coach it will be the best $60-$80 you spend.


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

This sounds very similiar to my problem. Below right knee pain slightly on the outside. Started 1.5 years ago when i went jogging after a long absence from sports and unhealthy living(a lot of office work). The theory of my physiotherapist was that my dorsal hip muscles(?? not sure if this is the correct muscle) and ass cheek muscle(sorry my english anatomy is a bit rusty :yahoo were so tight that it affected my walking/running and caused pain while doing sports. It has been an on off thing ever since but it was in the best condition when i was stretching and doing yoga. Now i live an active lifestyle in addition to doing a physical job, not much sitting, and it's in 99% condition. Based on this i recommend stretching and yoga!


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

I bet you aren't throwing them properly and have strained a muscle somewhere. 

It sounds like you might be weighted too far on your back foot when preparing to throw the spin. When you do this and throw frontside, it tends to put tons of pressure just below the knee when torquing your legs around, the landings can also be a little rough too when that knee now becomes your rear leg in switch.

Be sure to center your balance over both feet when popping and throw using your shoulders and tightening your core. 



I swear I had this same problem when first figuring out 180s. My knee wasn't perfect already so it exacerbated the problem. But I have no trouble now with the correct technique. I also workout more in general to keep my body from breaking easily, so that is a thought as well.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Narrow your stance, 15 degrees in front should be fine, but try 12.
> 
> Most importantly make sure you know how to properly ride, like "golf swing proper". If you don't know all of the proper small movements, and body positions you could easily be introducing rotation and stress to your front leg from poor form.
> 
> Snowboarding is a progression sport. Much like golf, swimming, skiing, surfing, excellent form equates to great style and improved functionality. When everything is "right" there is an effortless, exhilarating flow. You will NEVER get there by trial and error, not enough days in a season/lifetime. Get a coach it will be the best $60-$80 you spend.


Oh man..this is my first season and I've already spent a few hundred on lessons. I plan to next season as well.



jj998 said:


> This sounds very similiar to my problem. Below right knee pain slightly on the outside. Started 1.5 years ago when i went jogging after a long absence from sports and unhealthy living(a lot of office work). The theory of my physiotherapist was that my dorsal hip muscles(?? not sure if this is the correct muscle) and ass cheek muscle(sorry my english anatomy is a bit rusty :yahoo were so tight that it affected my walking/running and caused pain while doing sports. It has been an on off thing ever since but it was in the best condition when i was stretching and doing yoga. Now i live an active lifestyle in addition to doing a physical job, not much sitting, and it's in 99% condition. Based on this i recommend stretching and yoga!


I hear people all the time have shin splints from running. Do you run on the road, track, in the woods or on a treadmill? I know running on the road can be a playing factor with shin splints. Luckily for me I've not got them from running on the road at pretty long distances.



Singu1arity said:


> I bet you aren't throwing them properly and have strained a muscle somewhere.
> 
> It sounds like you might be weighted too far on your back foot when preparing to throw the spin. When you do this and throw frontside, it tends to put tons of pressure just below the knee when torquing your legs around, the landings can also be a little rough too when that knee now becomes your rear leg in switch.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's exactly what it was. After going back to the mountain a few more times I just went with the flow doing the 180s, versus throwing myself into them, and I haven't had the pain since. I definitely exerted too much front leg force into them.


----------

